# Flavour challenge



## DavyH (5/6/20)

My wife knows that, when it comes to certain things, I have the appetite of a child. She came back from the weekly shop yesterday with something called "Yum Yum Chocolate Dreams", basically peanut butter (by Yum Yum, duh) with added chocolate.

It's spectacular. Far better than Nutella as it's considerably less sweet and the chocolate is fairly understated, better texture and all round bloody delicious on the home-made bread that everyone seems to have 'just lying around' these days.

Two challenges -
1) Try some. You won't be sorry.
2) 6mg juice from someone with highly developed mixing skills. You'll become rich. I'll get nicotine.

It's a win win.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (5/6/20)

DavyH said:


> My wife knows that, when it comes to certain things, I have the appetite of a child. She came back from the weekly shop yesterday with something called "Yum Yum Chocolate Dreams", basically peanut butter (by Yum Yum, duh) with added chocolate.
> 
> It's spectacular. Far better than Nutella as it's considerably less sweet and the chocolate is fairly understated, better texture and all round bloody delicious on the home-made bread that everyone seems to have 'just lying around' these days.
> 
> ...


So peanut butter forward, with chocolate as a wallflower?
Is it really creamy, or does it have that "dry, sticky" smack in the top of your mouth that normal peanut butter has?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (5/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> So peanut butter forward, with chocolate as a wallflower?
> Is it really creamy, or does it have that "dry, sticky" smack in the top of your mouth that normal peanut butter has?



Sounds about right. It's very much peanut butter up front with a dark, high cocoa chocolate following. I wasn't expecting it to be anywhere near as good as it was.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea (5/6/20)

I look at that every time I see it at the shops. But now I've finally heard someone's opinion on it. Will definitely pick up a bottle on my next shopping mission

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/20)

DavyH said:


> My wife knows that, when it comes to certain things, I have the appetite of a child. She came back from the weekly shop yesterday with something called "Yum Yum Chocolate Dreams", basically peanut butter (by Yum Yum, duh) with added chocolate.
> 
> It's spectacular. Far better than Nutella as it's considerably less sweet and the chocolate is fairly understated, better texture and all round bloody delicious on the home-made bread that everyone seems to have 'just lying around' these days.
> 
> ...



I agree @DavyH. I bought a bottle and finished it off in 2 days - not even putting it on bread, just eating out of the jar!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/20)

Hmmm...

I love peanut butter
Need to try this

Thanks for the tip @DavyH

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

Someone please tell me this is a joke!!!????????????

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## takatatak (6/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Someone please tell me this is a joke!!!????????????



Just a YouTube moron looking for attention and making vapers look stupid... Lekker zef my bru

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Silo (6/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Someone please tell me this is a joke!!!????????????




I wouldn't vape honey. That dude looks like he vaped honey...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

Silo said:


> That dude looks like he vaped honey...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (7/6/20)

Peanut Butter Fudge is so tasty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Silo (7/6/20)

Timwis said:


> Peanut Butter Fudge is so tasty!



Think it is the fudge or the peanut butter causing increased ramp up times? Other than that, just clogs my coils quickly

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (7/6/20)

Silo said:


> Think it is the fudge or the peanut butter causing increased ramp up times? Other than that, just clogs my coils quickly


Definitely harsh on your coils, i would advise a dry burn and re-wick after every vape!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (7/6/20)

Silo said:


> Think it is the fudge or the peanut butter causing increased ramp up times? Other than that, just clogs my coils quickly


Wait...Im very confused now...is this thread about liquids or the actual food?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (7/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Someone please tell me this is a joke!!!????????????




Going to take a very wild guess, and I might be wrong, but I do get the feeling he listens to Nirvana.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (7/6/20)

Adephi said:


> Going to take a very wild guess, and I might be wrong, but I do get the feeling he listens to Nirvana.


No it's "IRVAN", they rock!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (7/6/20)

Timwis said:


> No it's "IRVAN", they rock!



The funny thing is, not even Nirvana fans wear Nirvana T-shirts. I think the kids today would refer to him as a "poser".

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (7/6/20)

Adephi said:


> The funny thing is, not even Nirvana fans wear Nirvana T-shirts. I think the kids today would refer to him as a "poser".


He obviously doesn't understand by wearing that t-shirt he stands for everything the band didn't. Listens to the songs but doesn't understand what surrounds them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (7/6/20)

Timwis said:


> He obviously doesn't understand by wearing that t-shirt he stands for everything the band didn't. Listens to the songs but doesn't understand what surrounds them!


Yup he hated that the band went mainstream. 

btw have you heard Wes Scantlin's covers?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (7/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Yup he hated that the band went mainstream.
> 
> btw have you heard Wes Scantlin's covers?



Please don't. I watched 20 seconds and it was painfull.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (7/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Yup he hated that the band went mainstream.
> 
> btw have you heard Wes Scantlin's covers?



This is the only Nirvana cover show I approve off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (7/6/20)

And "All Appologies" for derailing the thread

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (7/6/20)

Adephi said:


> And "All Appologies" for derailing the thread


I think this one was destined to be derailed before it even started!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Someone please tell me this is a joke!!!????????????



Fuknut.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------

